# Stephen Thompson



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow just saw his fight from last night vs Rory McDonald and he absolutely gets the next title shot. He's an amazing fighter with great kickboxing/karate skills. He dominated 2 people lawler struggled against I reckon he could beat him.


----------



## Buka (Jun 19, 2016)

He's one heck of a fighter, that's for sure. Fun to watch.


----------



## Skullpunch (Jun 20, 2016)

Between the fights with Rory and Big Rig he looks unstoppable.

But Lawler vs. Woodley is happening first and imo Woodley vs. Thompson is the more interesting fight.


----------



## MMAexamined (Jun 28, 2016)

He will probably get the next title chance... he has no one other to beat, Rory was #1 positioned.

Wild thing with Thompson is that he was 57-0 in kickboxing, and 12-1 (i think) in MMA... he lost the very first fight when transitioning to MMA


----------



## marques (Jun 29, 2016)

We don't need to 'thing' too much these days: Stephen


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 29, 2016)

MMAexamined said:


> He will probably get the next title chance... he has no one other to beat, Rory was #1 positioned.
> 
> Wild thing with Thompson is that he was 57-0 in kickboxing, and 12-1 (i think) in MMA... he lost the very first fight when transitioning to MMA


His loss was to matt brown his second ufc fight but matt brown only won because of his wrestling in the standup thompson was destroying him apart from an elbow that dropped him. Thompson would beat him easily if they thought again. Since hendricks couldn't take him down and McDonald couldn't do it I doubt matt brown will be able to anymore


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 30, 2016)

I judged several kickboxing fights Thompson had back when he a was teenaged amateur at the IKF Nationals in 2002. I remember what an incredible fighter he was then & was a polite & respectful kid he was. His father Ray was also an amazing guy. I'm so happy to see him do so well in the UFC.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 1, 2016)

IcemanSK said:


> I judged several kickboxing fights Thompson had back when he a was teenaged amateur at the IKF Nationals in 2002. I remember what an incredible fighter he was then & was a polite & respectful kid he was. His father Ray was also an amazing guy. I'm so happy to see him do so well in the UFC.


To me he's a genuine fighter he's got his title shot by fighting not by being a mouth piece or winning a reality show, his fans like him for his skills not his trash talk. These days there's not many like that around the only other example I can really think of is demetrius Johnson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 1, 2016)

Thompson is a joy to watch fight!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 12, 2016)

Skullpunch said:


> Between the fights with Rory and Big Rig he looks unstoppable.
> 
> But Lawler vs. Woodley is happening first and imo Woodley vs. Thompson is the more interesting fight.


Well you'll be getting your wish  thompson all day if Hendricks and Rory can't put him down Woodley can't and he obviously really does not want to fight him


----------

